# Indoor season



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

Its time to get everything set up. Let's here some set ups.
2011 Hoyt Vantage elite Plus
Axcel AX3000
Shrewd scope 
Trophy Taker SS
Doinker Fatty 
Easton 2712s


----------



## tworinger (Feb 17, 2009)

hoyt am35 
b-stinger main and sde rods
cbe quadlite target
specialty scope
brite site rest
easton 2314's 180grn.propoints and 5"gateways(got a couple fita rounds 2300 max)


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

2011 BowTech Specialist
5 pin cobra sight
still deciding on stabilizer
limbdriver rest
GT xxx's
Scott itty bitty goose


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Merlin Excalibur EX-40
MAC Triad Stabilizer
True-Spot Scope
AXCEL 4500 Site
Hamskea Versa-Rest using lower limb mode
Carter ONLY back tension release, No. 5 crescent, 4th dot.
GoldTip Ultra Lite Pro XXX with 150 grain points, OR GoldTip ProHunter 35/55 with 80 grain points.
FIST Pro1 Quiver
Robinson Bowsling
Chillicothe Custom Bowstring and Cabling

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

Vantage Pro w/Prostrings for threads
Sure Loc rail with a Viper 6x scope-feather vision lens
Doinker main bar/side bar
Cascade release...yeah, I know...but it works for me
Full Bore shafts, 200 gn killer Bee points

Rest is an issue right now...tossing up a few ideas after last weeks bushing failure.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

2012 PSE Supra ME
Axcel 3000 
1 5/8" True Spot scope with 1/4" 6X grind
Brite Site Verti click Pro Tuner rest
Smooth Stability stabs
Easton 2613's (for now, planning on X Jammers)


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

Contender Elite XT2000 58# at 28 1/4"
Axcel 4500
Golden Key Premier Rest (1993 vintage - still works brilliantly)
2315 X7s with 200gr propoints, 4" Gateway feathers, Beiter Hunter nocks
Stan SX2 / Stan BlackJack
Easton ACE long rod and 12" side rod, 8oz up front, 11 at the back


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Same as my field setup for the most part but with different arrows. 

Katera XL 58-60lbs
CBE Quad Lite 
CBE housing (small) with a .55 Feather Vision Verde plus
33" B-Stinger and 12" side rod
Pro Tuner rest
Stan Shoot Off and Scott Mini Black Hole
CX X Jammer 27s w/ 3" feathers, 210 grain points and Bohning pin nocks

I'm also playing with BHFS, but the only difference is a shorter B-Stinger on the front and no lens in the scope. Shooting ACCs and a Trophy Taker drop away on that setup because it's for hunting. But will change the rest and arrows shortly. 


. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Pse shark x
Qad ld rest
Spothogg hoggit
14oz bstinger
Easton2712 300gr propins
truball bt gold


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

'11 VE+ with America's Best Strings
Davis sight
Specialty Archery Scope, 8x lense
Carbon Blade Stabs
2712's
Trophy Taker SS 2


----------



## bassbusta01 (Jan 23, 2009)

2011 Hoyt alpha elite (green)
Spot Hogg whammy with. 010 blade launcher
Hoggfather W/Cr Scope and 4x feather vision lens
GRIV Tech strings
Line Jammers soon to be Full bores with 200 grain points


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Hoyt Contender Elite at 43lbs, 27.5"DL
AAE Freakshow with .08 blade
Shibuya Ultima CRX 365 Carbon sight
Sure Loc Black Eagle 29mm scope and .55 diopter lens
30" B-Stinger stab (1oz + sims shock) and 10" back bar (6 oz) (still playing with weight distribution on this bow)
Hinky strings
Stan Black Jack 3-finger hinge
Carbon Express CXL Pro 150 full length with 90 gr points and 4" Gateway feathers


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

11 Contender Elite with GTX cams and 75% mods #44, have BH jacked up to 7 1/2, 28 5/8 draw
60X threads
Sure loc w/ .25 Thurman Scope with an enscribed Circle lens that just fits the outside of the blue on a 5 Spot
ProTuner rest, Mike's wide blade
X Terminator Stabilizer and back rod
Three finger Sweet Spot Hook
Full Bores/ 200 grain points 29" long with 4" Helical Trueflight Feathers, Microlite nocks. Jury Still out on Bullets, 30 1/4" 2512's with 180 g points really hard to beat


----------



## Taitor (Jan 2, 2011)

2011 Hoyt alpha elite
Sure loc supreme w/ apex 4x scope
Trophy taker SS
34" doinker avancee w/ 5 oz out front
Stokerized nucleus green
Flo green and flo pink 60X strings
3 finger Stan back tension

2712's or 2512's with pro points. (have both but still need to decide. Might wanna hurry with only a week til Presleys)


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Drenalin LD
TT blade Rest
Axcell Sight
Sword scope
Doinker 25" stab and 12" side bar
4 finger Stan shootoff
Easton Fullbore shafts with 4" feathers and 200 grain pro points


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Hoyt Ultraelite C2 cams 30.25'' 55lbs
TT SS Pro with .012
Sure Loc with SAP housing and no power lens
Fivics off brand 30''/ 10'' (Fatties incoming)
Truball ST4
CX CXL Pro 350's with 180 up front and FFP310


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Mathews C4
Tuner with wide blade and Jesse mount
CBE Elite Target with CR scope 6X
Woody Custom Strings
31" B-Stinger 4.5oz on front, 15" B-Stinger 16oz on rear
3 finger Comfort release
31" Full Bores (MONEY) 3.8 Diamond vanes, 250gr. pin points


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

Contender Elite with Spiral X cams at 28 inches, 54 pounds draw weight
Pro Tuner with vertical bar
30 inch Doinker Platinum front bar with 8 ounces 
12 inch Doinker Platinum side bar with 15 ounces
CBE Elite with small housing with Feather Vision Verde Plus 4 power lens
ProLine Strings
Specialty Peep
Carter Jus B Cuz release
Feathered Easton 2712s with 300 grain points at 29 inches


----------

